# Nutrion Workshop Tyneside



## Arsen Gere (22 Feb 2013)

Sun City Tri have organised a workshop geared around triathlon nutrition but there is no doubt it is applicable to cycling too. It's open to other clubs and individuals and is posted on the northeast region site here. http://trinorthernpulse.co.uk/?p=3236 

This follows on in more detail from the workshop I gave around simplified training and season planning for the club. CC members would be welcome, but please mail the address in the link if you are going so the venue can get an idea of the number of attendees.

This is also a social event and alcohol will be on sale too. Purely for its nutritional value of course.


----------

